# Weak sheep, acting lethargic, scours today



## LFHRMaryland

I'll preface this with sharing that I am not a sheep person at all. I run an equine rescue, however animal control handed me a sheep about 2 weeks ago in a pretty rough patch.
Here's what I know about her:
She is 2-3 years old
She was pulled out of a hole - nobody has a clue how long she was stuck in it, vets are suggesting she ended up with some muscle/nerve damage. She has the most trouble with her back left leg and tends to knuckle it.
She was dewormed when they pulled her out of the hole 2 weeks ago.
She is very underweight.
She spends most of her day in a livestock sling.

She seemed to be making major improvements, she was standing on her own (a bit wobbly), but wanted to follow me out of the stall when I went to fill her water Monday evening. I was very excited.
Tuesday morning I got a call from the farm manager saying he's pretty sure my sheep is dying. I rush over, and she does look like she's dying. She's flat on her side, breathing heavily, pretty unresponsive. She had swelling under her jaw which I assume is bottle nose (I've spent a lot of time on google lately). It did not look like she had pooped at all that night. Her temperature was around 99.4. She was cold and shaking. I got her up into her sling. She was happy to eat a handful of grain and eventually started eating her hay and she more or less went back to her perky self.
In the evening, when I let her down from the sling she stood for a short while and then pawed at the ground and went down. This didn't worry me since she can't stand up for very long on her own. But then she laid her head flat out and had her eyelids half closed. Usually she's trying to nibble on everything and constantly begging for my attention. I didn't leave her until she went back to eating her hay.
A vet saw her yesterday when he was out looking at a very sick goat and dewormed her again, with something stronger - I'm not sure what.
When I came in this morning she had green scours, but seemed quite perky, until I put her in the sling. Now she seems to be going back and forth between alert and eating hay and becoming really lethargic and not eating. Her temperature when I first got her stayed around 102.7. It's still in the normal range today (101.4).
I gave her Probios today with her grain, she didn't eat it with her usual enthusiasm, but she did eventually eat it all. At one point she made a gagging sound and looked like she might vomit. (I don't know if sheep can vomit-- I only know horses can't).
Her eyelids are pale and have been for the whole 2 weeks. I know 2 weeks ago when the vet was out he gave her a shot with some B vitamins and Selenium. I have given her a mineral block that the first day she had she devoured a good bit of (this was Monday), but she hasn't touched it since.
I have called a different vet because I'm not really pleased with the one that has been out, but they can't come until tomorrow.
Can anyone offer me any insight on what I should do until the vet arrives?

Currently she has alfalfa hay in front of her because last night she showed no interest in the timothy. Her interest in it today has come and gone. She does seem like she wants to lay down as she has pawed at the ground and that is not something she started doing until last night (last night was also the first time she actively laid down instead of just crumpling when she lost her balance). Should I let her lay down? Or is she better in the sling?

Please help!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Is she standing in the sling?  You can let her lay down IF you keep her sternal. Do not let her lay flat on her side (it's just not good positioning for her rumen and it can cause major problems).  Use straw bales or something to prop her up.  

Has the vet done a fecal to see exactly what parasites she may have?  I would REALLY recommend doing that, because he could be giving her a dewormer for something that may not work on the type of parasite she may have.  Bottle jaw and anemia are commonly caused by barberpole worm, so ask what your vet gave her as a dewormer. I like Cydectin for barberpole.  

I wouldn't feed her grain at this point, only really nice hay.  You can try bringing her fresh grass to entice her to eat (a little at a time).  

And make sure you're giving her mineral for sheep only...they can't have too much copper.  

Where about in MD are you located? I'm on the Eastern Shore. Maybe someone can recommend a good vet?


----------



## LFHRMaryland

Most of the time she stands in the sling, and has been actually putting weight on all four legs, today she does when she's looking perky, but as soon as she gets lethargic she sort of sits on it. She's not really eating the alfalfa at all now, but she is drinking water. I will try bringing her over a little bit of grass. I'm located in Montgomery County. A friend of mine recommended a vet clinic to me so that is who is scheduled to come tomorrow. The people at the store said the mineral block was for sheep, but I will check to make sure that it doesn't have copper in it.

I will ask the vet to do a fecal tomorrow, and will TRY to get hold of the vet that dewormed her to find out with what, but they've been pretty terrible at getting back to me.

The only time she has ever laid flat on her side was when I showed up Tuesday morning thinking she was dying. Otherwise she has always been upright.

She is not passing any manure anymore, and has not in the past 3 hours.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## SheepGirl

I am in Frederick County, so I'm not far from you. My vet is really good with sheep, but I'm not sure if she will go to Montgomery County...if you want her info, I can PM it to you.

I agree with aggie--don't give her any grain. At this point I would give her regular grass hay (orchardgrass or timothy is fine) and a loose mineral...I would also give her some Sheep Nutri-Drench to give her a boost of energy. Do you know how much she weighs? Do you know what breed she is (or if she's pregnant)?

It kind of sounds like she could also have deer worms, so I would aggressively treat her for that if the vet thinks it's a possibility. We've had two ewes who had deer worms...both didn't make it.

Good luck!


----------



## LFHRMaryland

The vet that came out (who is located in Frederick County) was wonderful. She gave me a lot of advice on what to do with her. She took a fecal and did blood work. She left me a message saying the blood work came back even worse than she was expecting. Unfortunately we're playing phone tag so I haven't gotten the details. I don't have a way of weighing her. The vet said her body condition score is a 1. She's only seen one other 1 and it was a little bit worse and didn't make it. She was blown away at how energetic the sheep is (her lethargy is gone). We even went for a short walk the other day! The vet guessed she probably weighed under 60lbs.
The vet recommended I give her a very small amount of a pelleted sheep feed  twice a day and keep an eye on her stool. So far they've been normal. She doesn't eat as much hay as we would like and I think that's why she suggested supplementing her with just a little bit of grain. She's on a very high quality, leafy grass hay.
I found out she was dewormed with Valbozen (sp?) 6cc orally. When I finally get to talk to the new vet we'll discuss further plans. Despite her perky attitude, her health is in precarious position. She doesn't act it though and has had lots of energy and wants to explore (or just go everywhere with me).
Where can I find Sheep Nutri-Drench?
Someone thought she was a Suffolk? She's not pregnant and I believe she was seized off a meat farm. Here is a photo of her when we first got her in the sling.







She'll probably never be a "normal" sheep, but luckily we don't have problems with coyotes or dogs getting at our sheep since she'll probably be a bit gimpy forever. Fingers are crossed that she pulls through and makes a full recovery!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow you are doing a great job with her. Glad you were able to find a good vet.


----------



## SheepGirl

She looks like a Suffolk to me. Suffolks are huge sheep, so I would guess she weighs around 100 (based on how she looks), rather than 60...but that's just me.

You can get nutri-drench at any feed store usually. Or you can order it online.

Keep up the good work! I hope she gets better for you.


----------



## Alice Acres

That's a great photo - I hope she is continuing to improve.
 Yes, she is a Suffolk. We raised them for 35 yrs.....lol. I got my 1st one as my 4-H sheep when I was 10 yrs old. 

You should be able to find the Nutri Drench at any farm supply store. TSC's carry it. 
Here's a photo : http://www.bovidr.com/sheep.html
It is a wonderful product.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aww the poor sheep. So glad she's in good hands now and that you found a good vet. Keep us posted as to what the bloodwork revealed!


----------



## Southern by choice

Amazing story... you really deserve a cheering squad!   
This lil girl is gonna be your best friend! I so hope she makes it!
I can't imagine how you are holding up through all of this!


----------



## bonbean01

X 2!!!!


----------



## LFHRMaryland

I spoke to the vet about the blood work. She has life-threateningly low red blood cell count. Hematocrit is 10%. She has very low protein, but her organs are in surprisingly good shape. She's going to get 5 days of Panacur, 200lb a day and .25 cc of Banamine for 3 days to help with GI swelling. Fingers are crossed that she'll pull through the deworming since there is a chance she won't make it because her parasite level is so high. The vet thinks it's a very small chance, but wanted to warn me.

Her left front knee is really swollen now but it does not seem to hurt her at all. She had no problems with me flexing it. The vet recommended I bandage it to help reduce the swelling and give her some support.

If anyone has suggestions on a name, she still needs one. Thank you guys for all your help and advice! I'll continue to keep you updated on her progress! She has been standing and walking a good bit (wondering if maybe the swelling in her knee is from her overcompensating).


----------



## SheepGirl

She looks like a Darla to me


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you for the update. I really hope she pulls through. Her story is really touching- reminds me of the parable of the lost sheep. 

I don't know if I can ask this on here, but do you have a name for your rescue organization? I imagine its run by donations, and I'm sure this lil' girl is costing a pretty penny and donations could be helpful.


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...I was thinking the same thing about the story of the lost sheep.  Darla is a good name, but being the sap I am and seeing her pretty face with such trusting eyes, I'd have to call her Darling.  Thanks for the update and really hope she makes it.  She is so fortunate that she landed in your place


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Hope she pulls through!   I have a ewe named Darla.


----------



## elevan

New circumstances - please continue here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22122


----------

